# Scissorhands



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

This was several years ago, when I was feeding the fish more frequently than I am now (not as many local people are fishing due to the Great Recession, so not as many leftovers to be had), but I was amazed how this crab started coming up out of the water, waving his claws, to get his treats :


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

That is amazing, I thought they were easily frightened and would run off. Great picture.

Paula


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

littlestitches said:


> That is amazing, I thought they were easily frightened and would run off. Great picture.
> 
> Paula


Since I'm feeding the crab, I didn't take the picture (my sister took it -- Thanks !). Like the deer, it seems many animals get used to seeing people and, if not threatened, become quite tame. They really like getting an easy meal too !

I don't have any now, and I don't have any good photos, but I had several Goliath Groupers (still juveniles at 40 -50 lbs. -- threatened species, so protected) that also became quite tame and would come up for a snack (large piece of fish or chicken) :act-up::


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Love your pix of Lucky the turtle!


----------

